# Einsatzplan in Access



## slugse (2. Januar 2009)

Hallo liebe Gemeinde,

ich bin seit Tagen am durchforsten des Internets nach einem
vernünftigen Einsatzplan in Access, hat irgendjemand eine 
Seite für mich oder vielleicht sogar eine Vorlage?

bin dankbar für jede noch so kleine Hilfe


----------



## Jacka (2. Januar 2009)

Hi!

Einsatzplan wofür? Kannst du genauere Angaben machen?

Hast du schonmal an eine Eigenentwicklung gedacht?

Viele Grüße,
Jacka


----------



## Leola13 (2. Januar 2009)

Hai,

wieso Access ? Das ist doch eine Datenbankanwendung, wäre da nicht Excel besser geeignet ?
Ich meine hier im Forum wären sogar Beispiele für Schichtplanungen vorhanden.


.... oder suchst du ganz was anderes 

Ciao Stefan


----------

